# APPEL pour action groupée (claviers qui s'effacent)



## Arwen (9 Août 2005)

En 2 endroits sur le forum Portables, on a des problèmes de clavier qui s'effacent.
Moi j'ai la chance d'être sous garantie et mon vendeur me change mon clavier (en rigolant, mais il rigole de moins en moins). Apple semble ne pas remarquer ces bizarreries (qui sont peut-être rares, en effet, mais pas autant que le vendeur le croie). Il ya 2 points de vente Mac à Rennes, et qui officient pour tout le département :  on ne me fera pas croire que je suis la seule rennaise concernée par ce problème !!! C'est pourtant ce que me dit mon vendeur.
Je pense que d'autres personnes essaient de se débrouiler toutes seules, et on va se faire balader si on fait ça (vous êtes la seule... C'est votre crème pour les mains.... Ce sont vos ongles... Etc)

Quii a une idée ?
Je propose une action groupée (lettre commune ? auprès d'APPLE

Si vous avez une autre idée...
Arwen


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Arwen a dit:
			
		

> Si vous avez une autre idée...
> Arwen



Euh... Apprendre la dactylo à 10 doigts sans regarder ? (oK, je sors... , mais ça explique que des pros ne s'en plaignent pas)


----------



## Arwen (10 Août 2005)

Hum : je suis secrétaire, donc a priori...

Mais peut-être que tu rejoins l'avis du dépositaire Apple de Rennes, qui jette définitivemnet l'éonge en me disant que j'utilise mon portable pour un usage qui n'est pas prévu, et que la marque Apple n'est en rien fautive !!!   
Ben oui, sûr !  : j'ai oublié de préciser que chaque midi, je fais cuire omn bifteck sur mon clavier, clavier que j'arrose ensuite d'un verre de vin, pour faire passer le bifteck.
Soyons sérieux ! 
Que j'aie tapé pendant 1 aqn sur un PC portable sans qu'aucune lettre s'efface... voilà qui ne SAURAIT petre entendu par un dépositaire Apple.
Qui préfère donc dire que la marque NE PEUT PAS avoir failli

Il y a quand même des fois où on compmrend ceux qui déboulonnent les statues. Appel est-il àà ce point déifié qu'on ne puisse y toucher ???


----------



## MamaCass (10 Août 2005)

Bonjour Arwen,
Peux tu me préciser quel est ton model de mac, le mois, l'année de fabrication.
J'habite à Dinan (coucou !) et je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec les deux revendeurs mac de Rennes.

Sinon ton clavier a été changé combien de fois ? 
Merci

MamaCass


----------



## Arwen (10 Août 2005)

Je jongle d'un fil à l'autre, parce que cette discussion, on l'a aussi à un autre endroit du forum portable, je ne sais pas où parce que je fonctionne par lien, et je n'arrive pas à voir où se fait la jonction entre ces 2 fils !!!
Donc pour ceux que àa intéresse, il y a aussi des propositions aileurs !!!
Il faut y aller avec le lien "ici" donné plus haut.

Pour répondre à ta question, mon vendeur, c'est DXM à Rennes-Nantes-Laval-Cesson Sévigné
Moi c'est la boutique de Cesson Sévigné. Ils sont pourtant sympas, mais je n'ai pas apprécié la réponse d'aujourd'hui, comme quoi c'était sûrement parce que je faisais une mauvaise utilisation de mo portable, et le refus d'entendre qu'avec le PC que j'ai eu pendant 1 an, rien de ce genre n'est arrivé (je tapais pourtant de la même façon).

Mon mac est un i-book 12'' 1,2GHZ que j'ai fait gonfler, mais bon ça n'a pas d'importance je suppose . Le seul truc, c'est qu'il semblerait que ce problème se présente avec les i-book.
Sur l'autre fil (ou peut-être ici, je ne sais plus) quelqu'un a qui c'est aussi arrivé a parlé je crois d'une différence de matière des claviers selon les catégories de portables mac...Mais je ne sais plus, il faut aller voir.
Peut-être qu'Apple fait des économies sur le i-book 12 " ?...

Ce que je voudrais, c'est que quelqu'un d'Apple France passe par ce forum et constate qu'il y a quand même quelque chose qu ne va pas !
SOS le modérateur ou l'administrateur : si vous avez des entrées chez Apple ...

Arwen


----------



## saturnin (11 Août 2005)

Je n'ai pas d'ibook mais en tout cas, vu que tu es encore sous garantie, tu devrais vraiment en profiter pour appeler directement apple et leur demander des explications et un changement.
Au cas où tu te trouverais face à un refus, essaie peut etre de contacter une association de consommateurs.
Alors bien sur je sais bien qu'ici nous sommes tous plus ou moins admiratif d'apple et de ses produits, mais quand il y a un vice et que l'on a payé son produit faut quand meme réclamer, non pas une faveur, mais simplement son du.
Enfin j'espere que ton problème s'arrangera et qu'apple sera conciliant, en tout cas tiens nous au courant!


----------



## MamaCass (11 Août 2005)

Moi aussi j'ai acheté mon ibook chez DXM,(Ibook 14, pas de soucis avec les touches du clavier)
On avait essayé aussi une action groupée car beaucoup de Ibook ont des defaut au niveau des écrans (voir sujets "Taches Blanches") et n'étant plus sous garantie, je ne pense pas que DXM reprendrait mon portable, même si plusieurs personnes ont rencontrés ce problème !

Je ne veux pas être défaitiste mais j'aimerais vraiment savoir combien de gens insatisfaits il faudrait compter pour que Apple fasse une action envers nous ! (à part bien sur si il y a un danger réel, comme pour les batteries)

Sinon ecoute les conseils de Saturnin, ils sont très bons !

Tiens nous au courant
MamaCass


----------



## Arwen (11 Août 2005)

Merci beaucoup Saturnin et MamaCass (et tous les autres !). J'avance, mine de rien, grâce à vous. Je suis peut-être trop émotive, mais c'est vrai que la réaction agressive de mon vendeur m'a secouée.
En plus, le mac, j'aime !! a fait 15 ans que je suis "mac" et partisane de la marque Apple, donc me faire balader comme ça, avec un argument aussi surréaliste que "c'est que vous ne devez pas faire la bonne utilisation de votre mac" ????? alors là  ça me désarme totalement. Et en plus, s'entendre dire ironiquement qu'no est vraiment la seule à avoir ce problème, c'est trop de mauvaise foi !!!

Alors tous vos messages m'ont fait du bien.

SATURNIN : oui tes conseils sont très bons, j'attendais de voir ce que DXM pouvait faire, mais à présent qu'ils m'envoient balader, je vais entamer des actons. Peux-tu me donner le numéro ou l'adrese d'Apple France (bon ne t'iqnuiète pas, je peux  aussi le chercher sur Google, mais peut-être as-tu une précision quant au service précis ?..)

MERCI ENORMEMENT TOUT LE MONDE  
(et pour ceux qui connaissent DXM, ce serait vrimetn sympa, lors d'une prochaine visite chez eux ou d'un prochain contact, de leur parler de cette histoire, juste pour qu'ils aient conscience que le problème existe bel et bien !!!)

Arwen


----------



## MamaCass (11 Août 2005)

Je penserai à leur en parler lorsque j'y passerai, expliquer aussi pour les taches blanches mais je ne vais pas tres souvent sur Rennes, pas assez malheureusement !

Sinon tiens nous au courant vraiment ne nous oublie pas.

Adresse d'Apple :

Apple Computer France
ZA de Courtaboeuf
12, av. d'Océanie
91956 Les Ulis Cedex
France

Seulement c'est l'adresse qui est fournit dans Ical, mais il doit effectivement y avoir un service style "réclamation" !

Bisous
A bientot

MamaCass


----------



## woulf (11 Août 2005)

Je ne vais pas beaucoup faire avancer ton schmilblick, mais te donner quand même quelques informations:

Il y a quelques années, j'ai revendu l'ibook G3 palourde que ma mère utilisait et figure toi que pour le vendre, j'ai du faire changer le clavier parce que pas mal de touches étaient effacées. La bête était largement hors garantie, donc j'ai fait un échange standard auprès d'apple contre espèces sonnantes et trébuchantes...

Tout ça pour dire oui ça arrive, et je pense que peut être, je dis bien peut être si tu as des ongles (pas  des trucs de 20 cm de long, simplement des ongles normaux, enfin tu vois ce que je veux dire), cela n'est peut être pas étranger au problème.

Il n'empêche, ongles ou pas, que le clavier ne doit pas perdre ses lettres et je pense que la façon de "graver" les lettres sur les claviers d'ibook, ce qui tient peut être à son plastique blanc, est un peu légère... Rajoute qu'il y a peut être des séries pires que d'autres, etc...

J'ai eu des ibooks et je n'ai jamais eu d'effacement de touches, même si j'ai allégrement tapé dessus...

La réaction de ton vendeur est néanmoins navrante, et je comprends ton énervement (j'adore aussi quand on me prend pour un con)... cela dit, le souci doit être pris en garantie, point.


----------



## MamaCass (11 Août 2005)

Ce qu'il faut dire aussi c'est que sur les claviers standard (claviers de bureau : Mac ou pC) lorsque l'on touche les touches on sent bien qu'il y a une gravure (creux ou pression faite mécaniquement en forme de la lettre) puis impression (serigraphie) des touches soit deux étapes. 

En revanche sur les portables et vu l'epaisseur des touches, il n'y a que la deuxième étapes de réaliser : la sérigraphie ! Alors soit le choix des encres est mauvais, soit suivant l'acidité de la peau, c'est vraiment tres sensible ! (je suis une ancienne sérigraphe, je m'y connais en encre !)

Enfin bref, on aura beau chercher des excuses, tout ca n'est pas normal, ca devrait etre testé (ca doit l'être mais bon.....) avec plusieurs types de gens.

(On arriverait presque à un truc du genre "desolé Madame, vous n'avez pas le profil, il faut être d'origine japonaise et être né à Lille, sinon vous effacerez les touches !) désolée d'être extrèmiste  mais franchement des fois !

Moi je porte les ongles assez longs (pas 20 cm non plus !) mais jamais une touche ne s'est effacée ! j'ai mon ibook depuis 1 an et demi.

Alors voilà, moi y'a des trucs qui m'enervent !
Je demanderais à Steve Jobs à l'Apple Expo, tiens !

MamaCass


----------



## woulf (11 Août 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> En revanche sur les portables et vu l'epaisseur des touches, il n'y a que la deuxième étapes de réaliser : la sérigraphie ! Alors soit le choix des encres est mauvais, soit suivant l'acidité de la peau, c'est vraiment tres sensible ! (je suis une ancienne sérigraphe, je m'y connais en encre !)
> 
> Enfin bref, on aura beau chercher des excuses, tout ca n'est pas normal, ca devrait etre testé (ca doit l'être mais bon.....) avec plusieurs types de gens.



Ceci dit, pour arriver à trouver un échantillon représentatif, ça en ferait du monde !
Autant dire que c'est impossible.

Le produit parfait, zéro défaut, ça n'existe pas, et même si on le paie - son pesant de cacaouhètes - il faut quand même se dire que "shit happens", mais, mais, c'est aussi et surtout au fabricant et au vendeur de se montrer également commerçants  => question d'image de marque.

Entendons nous bien, ça m'énerve aussi ces touches qui s'effacent, mais ce qui m'énerve également c'est le refrain - je n'accuse personne de l'entonner ici - "je suis consommateur, j'ai tous les droits, tout m'est dû parce que je paie"


----------



## saturnin (11 Août 2005)

Non mais là c'est du delire un peu.
Je sais pas comme je l'ai précisé plus haut je n'ai pas de ibook, mais admettons l'hypothèse selon laquelle l'effacement serait la résultante du frottement des ongles sur la clavier, après tout pourquoi pas?
Dans ce cas là je suis désolé mais c'ets pas le style d'information qui coule de source, on peut pas le prévoir, sinon je pense que pas mal de filles n'acheteraient jamais de ibook.
Alors y a t'il dans le mode d'emploi un disclaimer quant à ce problème (qui de toute façon n'avait surement pas du etre prévu par apple à la base j'imagine)?
Si ce n'est pas le cas admettons simplement qu'apple est dans son plein tort.

Je sais pas mais parti comme ça on nous expliquera peut etre bientot que si son ordi surchauffe et bien on n'a qu'à habiter dans une région moins chaude.

Enfin honnetement je me mets à la place des gens ayant ce problème et je peux comprendre leur énervement, et justement ici apple a l'opportunité de montrer qu'elle est une société consciencieuse et responsable.


----------



## MamaCass (11 Août 2005)

Je ne pense pas comme ça non plus mais avouons quand meme que dans le cas Arwen c'est quand meme grave que les touches du clavier s'effacent au bout de 15 jours !

On ne demande pas la perfection mais au moins du semi-durable, on ne demandera pas un mac Zero defaut qui durera 10 ans !

Soyons réaliste !
Mamacass


----------



## saturnin (11 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, pour arriver à trouver un échantillon représentatif, ça en ferait du monde !
> Autant dire que c'est impossible.
> 
> Le produit parfait, zéro défaut, ça n'existe pas, et même si on le paie - son pesant de cacaouhètes - il faut quand même se dire que "shit happens", mais, mais, c'est aussi et surtout au fabricant et au vendeur de se montrer également commerçants  => question d'image de marque.
> ...



Mais j'ai jamais dit quil fallait bruler en place publique les gens qui vendent des produits defectueux.
Maintenant quand j'achete quelque chose x euros avec une garantie de 1 an, je pense pouvoir raisonnablement, et c'est pas une faveur ni un fantasme, avoir justement la garantie (car celle-ci a un prix qui se répercute lors de l'achat) que mon matériel sera opérationnel durant cette période.
Enfin je ne sais pas c'est pas un discours d'enfant gaté, c'est juste reclamer, et je le repete, un fonctionnement correct pour quelque chose qui coute de l'argent.

Enfin maintenant je peux admettre que d'autres puissent envisager le problème d'une autre façon.


----------



## zizou2605 (11 Août 2005)

Pour ma part, mon ibook vient de partir hier en SAV car la touche C du clavier s efface de jour en jour. Deuxieme probleme, je viens de remarquer cette semaine une tache blanche sur mon ecran en plein centre d environ 3 cm de diametre. Je me suis plus posé de question, direction FNAC Italie 2 pour faire reparer tout ca. On m a preté un ptit ibook 14 pour remplacer mon mignon 12 pouces. Pour l instant je suis surpris par le 14 pouces et son confort. Les delais de reparation sont enormes a la FNAc : 2 mois. Mais j ai le ibook 14 pour patienter.


----------



## MamaCass (11 Août 2005)

A la fnac, est ce qu'ils t'ont dit que les taches blanches etait reconnu comme defaut chez Apple ? et pour le clavier ? 
Ils n'ont pas bronché ils ont acceptés de l'echanger de suite ?
Merci


----------



## woulf (11 Août 2005)

zizou2605 a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, mon ibook vient de partir hier en SAV car la touche C du clavier s efface de jour en jour. Deuxieme probleme, je viens de remarquer cette semaine une tache blanche sur mon ecran en plein centre d environ 3 cm de diametre. Je me suis plus posé de question, direction FNAC Italie 2 pour faire reparer tout ca. On m a preté un ptit ibook 14 pour remplacer mon mignon 12 pouces. Pour l instant je suis surpris par le 14 pouces et son confort. Les delais de reparation sont enormes a la FNAc : 2 mois. Mais j ai le ibook 14 pour patienter.



Dis, méfie toi, la tache blanche au milieu de l'écran, ça serait pas des fois la pomme qui se voit de l'autre coté ? 
Je te le dis parce que moi aussi j'ai eu le coup, suivant l'éclairage, sur un ibook récent (sur les G3 dont on a manié plusieurs exemplaires jamais eu ce problème)...


----------



## woulf (11 Août 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> A la fnac, est ce qu'ils t'ont dit que les taches blanches etait reconnu comme defaut chez Apple ? et pour le clavier ?
> Ils n'ont pas bronché ils ont acceptés de l'echanger de suite ?
> Merci



Sauf erreur les tâches blanches reconnues c'était sur les powerbook 15 alu première génération; il ne me semble pas que cela ait été "reconnu" par apple sur les ibooks mais je peux me tromper.


----------



## woulf (11 Août 2005)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai jamais dit quil fallait bruler en place publique les gens qui vendent des produits defectueux.
> Maintenant quand j'achete quelque chose x euros avec une garantie de 1 an, je pense pouvoir raisonnablement, et c'est pas une faveur ni un fantasme, avoir justement la garantie (car celle-ci a un prix qui se répercute lors de l'achat) que mon matériel sera opérationnel durant cette période.
> Enfin je ne sais pas c'est pas un discours d'enfant gaté, c'est juste reclamer, et je le repete, un fonctionnement correct pour quelque chose qui coute de l'argent.
> 
> Enfin maintenant je peux admettre que d'autres puissent envisager le problème d'une autre façon.



Et moi je n'ai jamais dit que c'était "normal"...

Il est bien entendu évident pour moi que ton clavier qui s'efface dans les 15 j (je ne me souviens pas avoir vu marqué de délai de notre posteuse initiale, mais elle est sous garantie cela dit), DOIT être remplacé par le fabricant, car ce n'est pas normal.

Il faudrait que le défaut soit présent sur un échantillon suffisamment représentatif, quand même pour pouvoir parler de défaut ou de vice de conception, à ce stade, même si quelques personnes ont rencontré le problème, cela reste je pense tout à fait marginal, on ne peut pas parler de défaut de série, il me semble.

C'est là que je dis qu'apple ET le vendeur (surtout lui) doivent être commerçants et constater la chose et remplacer le clavier, point barre.

Et crois moi j'ai déjà failli en envoyer à la figure des réparateurs des portables, tellement leur réaction (pas des portables hein) étaient puantes de suffisance et en même temps de connerie, j'aime pas sortir les crocs, et j'aimerai ne pas avoir à le faire... hélas...


----------



## Arwen (11 Août 2005)

Je me retrouve un peu dans les 2 discours, Woulf et Saturnin, d'un côté je vous assure, même si je suis énervée sur ce forum, j'étais presque gênée d'annoncer à mon vendeur que ça recommençait cette histoire ! Et quand il m'a dit que j'étais la seule à qui ça arrivait (or c'est un gros dépositaire régional) ça me culpabilisaait beaucoup. Donc j'ai râlé, oui, et j'ai fait référence à l'image de marque Apple (marque que j'aime et que j'utilise depuis 15 ans) ,  mais je ne l'a pas joué  "j'ai payé j'ai tous les droits"
Pour info, Wolf : oui c'est bien au bout de 15 jours que mon clavier s'est effacé la seconde fois. La 1ère fois, au bout de 1 mois. 
Et d'un autre côté, c'eset vrai ce que tu dis Saturnin,  que même si les causes sont les ongles, la chaleur ou tout ce qu'on voudra, ce genre d'élément aurait dû être pris en compte à la fabrication, ou alors, étant donné qu'on est quand même plusieurs à avoir ce problème, Apple aurait pu faire passer le mot auprès de ses revendeurs pour leur dire "écoutez, reprenez systématiqueemnt les claviers, car il y a un petit prblème pour certaines personnes".

Donc voilà, moi j'essaie aussi de comprendre, comme vous, sans exigence capricieuse, mais avec la ferme intention de ne pas en rester là. Parce que je suis au chômage, que j'ai acheté cet ordinateur pour me remonter une clientèle en rédaction, que j'ai chosi le mac, cher, pour ne pas avoir de problème, alors qu'un PC m'aurait mieux convenu en budget (c'est le seul avantage, oui  je sais !!!)   
Bref i ly a de l'affectif autant que du pratique dans ce choix, et si la marque Apple n'est pas capable de comprendre qu'un achat Apple, c'est différent d'un achat PC, ben c'est dommage. 
Quant à DXM Rennes... salut ! Je n'y mets plus les pieds, et j'amène à la FNAC une amie que j'ai convertie au mac et qui va s'acheter un 14" et les péériphériques....
J'ai été commerçante, jamais je n'aurais réagi comme ça.

Mama Cass oui tu as raison : cette histoire de sérigraphie est bien sûr à prendre en compte, et Apple n'avait qu'à assurer : c'est un outil de travail, pas un bibelot de luxe !

Enfin bon, avec les adresses et numéros que vous m'avez donnés, je vous tiens au courant, je vous le promets. J'ai l'intention d'écrire partout (c'est mon métier, ha ha!!!) y compris aux courriers des lecteurs de revues Mac et défenses de consommateurs.

Encore un immense merci à vous tous : et si vous avez des infos, continuez à me les transmettre, c'st autant de choses que je peux dire pour les faire "bouger " (
? faut toujours espérer !!!)    
Arwen


----------



## saturnin (12 Août 2005)

Oh Arwen j'espere vraiment que ça va s'arranger!!!
N'hesite pas à "harceler" apple en tout cas, t'as absolument pas à avoir honte ou etre mal à l'aise à réclamer.
En tout cas tiens nous au courant!!


----------



## Arwen (19 Août 2005)

Bon j'ai pris quelques jours d'évasion de mon quotidien assedic anpe, et je me suis trouvée à parler de ce problème à quelqu'un qui m'a donné un nom (chose rare !!! chez Apple. J'ai fait mon courrier, et maintenant, on attend (et si ça traîne trop, je relancerai !)
Vos posts me sont en tout cas drôlement précieux, puisque ça permet de balayer l'affimration "vous êtes le seul cas". Encore merci   
Je vous tiens au courant, mais ne soyez pas étonnés d'un petit moment de silence. Mettez cette page dans vos favoris et passez la visiter de temps en temps ! en tout cas je ne vous oublie pas !
Arwen


----------



## MamaCass (19 Août 2005)

Nous attendons avec impatience la suite !
Bon courage en attendant

MamaCass


----------



## Arwen (25 Août 2005)

Je pense toujorus à vous, pas d'inquiétude : c'est juste que le contact chez Apple ne revient que début septembre, alors c'est en stand-by.
J'ai exosé aussi le problème sur un autre forum (j'ai oublié le nom, un genre "vuanet" ou un truc comme ça) où j'ai trouvé aussi des gens qui se plaignent de ce problème de clavier qui s'efface.
Donc je vous propose que vraiment on se regroupe, et je me demande la bonne idée ne serait pas de faire chacun une lettre manuscrite (qui aurait plus de poids que d'inviter Apple à consulter ces forums, ce qu'il ne fera pas...). et envoyer ces lettres au contact chez Apple. Je peux regrouper nos lettres et me charger d'un envoi recommandé.
Enfin bon, c'est une idée, et si c'est possible, on attend de voir si on peut s'arranger autrement avant d'en arriver là. Il y a aussi la soluton Association de consommateurs, mais vont-ils  mettre la machine en branle pour le peu de gens qui sont sur macc... 
En attendant, si quelqu'un obtient une info ou une solution de son côté, merci d'en faire part !
Arwen


----------



## zizou2605 (26 Août 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> A la fnac, est ce qu'ils t'ont dit que les taches blanches etait reconnu comme defaut chez Apple ? et pour le clavier ?
> Ils n'ont pas bronché ils ont acceptés de l'echanger de suite ?
> Merci



Bein en fait il a été accepté pour reparation sans savoir si s allait etre reparé. Ils m ont juste preté un ordi de pret, un ibook 14 pour patienter les 2 mois d attente. Pour l instant, je suis seduit par le ibook 14 et son confort en matiere d ecran. Le 12 pouces m a tué les yeux.


----------



## zizou2605 (26 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Dis, méfie toi, la tache blanche au milieu de l'écran, ça serait pas des fois la pomme qui se voit de l'autre coté ?
> Je te le dis parce que moi aussi j'ai eu le coup, suivant l'éclairage, sur un ibook récent (sur les G3 dont on a manié plusieurs exemplaires jamais eu ce problème)...



T inquiete pas, je suis un grand observateur de defauts d ordi. Je deteste avoir un produit de mauvaise qualité. L ombre de la pomme avec le soleil derriere le rabat du ibook. Je connais... mais je te remercie pour ta remarque. Ca aurait pu etre ca. Mais dans mon cas, un jour, en regardant un divx. Sur un fond noir, je remarque une petite tache ,plus proche du bord inferieur (donc c est pas la pomme et son ombre) . je change alors mon angle de vue et je remarque que la la tache est persistante lorsque l ecran s asombrit. Je decide alors de l envoyer en reparation avec la fnac. Mais le hik, c est le delai de reparation a cause d un different commerciale entre apple. Madame FNAC ne veut pas vendre de applecare mais plutot sa garantie maison 3 ans.


----------



## Arwen (31 Août 2005)

coucou:  UNE IDEE (pour notre problème) :
ET SI C'ETATI LIE A LA SURCHAUFFE (cette fois, reconnue par Apple) ?

Je viens d'aprendre qu'APPLE reprenit certaines batteries de i-book 12"  pour cause de SURCHAUFFE (le problème est sans doute traité sur un autre fil de ce forum).
ALORS je me demande si notre problème de cliavier qui s'efface ne serait pas l!é : si nos claviers surchauffent eux aussi (et c'est vrai que j'ai el poignet hyper chaud après une seule heure de boulot sur mon i-book, on peut peut-être penser que cette élévation anormale de température agit sur les composants chimiques de la "peinture" (?!) des lettres de nos claviers.
Je travaille sur secteur, mais ça pase par la batterie, vue que le fil d'alimentation est le même. (Euh ?...  )
J'ai les numéros de série de ces batteries défectueuses, mais je ne sais pas où regarder : la batterie est blanche comme neige, sans inscription. Peut-être dans le petit livret. Pourvu que je l'aie gardé....    :

A part ça, ça y est, la lettre pour la personne d'Apple est partie...

Je vous tiens au courant
ARWEN


----------



## saturnin (31 Août 2005)

Arwen a dit:
			
		

> coucou:  UNE IDEE (pour notre problème) :
> ET SI C'ETATI LIE A LA SURCHAUFFE (cette fois, reconnue par Apple) ?
> 
> Je viens d'aprendre qu'APPLE reprenit certaines batteries de i-book 12" pour cause de SURCHAUFFE (le problème est sans doute traité sur un autre fil de ce forum).
> ...



Au-délà de l'ennuie que tu peux avoir avec les touches du lavier, tu devrais quand meme bien te renseigner au propos de la batterie, au ca soù tu serais concerné par les problèmes qui furent rencontré (on sait jamais faut quand meme faire attention avec les batteries en général!).
Sinon conyinue de nous tenir au courant pour ce problème avec les touches ça va s'arranger!


----------



## Arwen (1 Septembre 2005)

Merci Saturnin. J'espère que je ne vous gonfle pas avec mes messages ! J'ai cru comprendre que des gens attendent des infos, c'set pourquoi je reviens de temsp en temsp pour tenir au courant.
Je sais maintenant comment faire pour regarder la batterie. Là mon mac est très chaud alors je vais y aller tout à l'heure.
Sinon, ça me fait bien rire de voir que je suis un membre "junior", moi que mes jeunes collègues graphistes appellent (avec - faut pas croire - une vraie tendresse parce qu'on s'aime beaucoup) : old Dakota. Me précisant gentiment que déjà, un Dakota, c'est un vieil avion mais moi avec mes 50 ans - à présent passés ! - et donc toutes mes heures de vol (!!!)  je suis un vieux Dakota ! Ha ha !    
Peut-être que "junior" c'st par rapport ua nombre de messages, ou à la date d'inscriptiion...
A plussss
Arwen


----------



## IceandFire (1 Septembre 2005)

hello pp boington   oui membre junior c'est moins de 50 messages  ... 
Breizh power :love: ....


----------



## Arwen (1 Septembre 2005)




----------



## IceandFire (1 Septembre 2005)

c'est bien plus que 10 !!


----------



## Arwen (15 Septembre 2005)

Suis toujours là et pense à vous : j'attends une réonse d'Apple, je les relance dans 8 jours si je n'ai rien. J'ai quand même su qu'ils sont tout à fait au courant de ce problème des touches qui s'effacent sur les mac portables...
Arwen
Oui, Breizh power !!!!!!


----------



## winnizkid (15 Septembre 2005)

Je suis allé à la FNAC aujourd'hui, et j'ai pu y voir les nouveaux iBooks (enfin les derniers quoi). Ben a ma grande surprise, ils ont changé le clavier ! Les caractères sur les touches ne sont plus palpables lorsque l'on passe son doigt dessus, et ils sont moins épais, moins gras si vous préférez. 

La question que je me pose est: est ce qu'ils ont effectivement changé les claviers de façon générale, ou est ce une série spéciale qui témoigne effectivement d'une qualité de fabrication aléatoire?

Pour ma part, j'en suis a mon deuxième clavier iBook G4 qui lui meme s'est encore effacé, et ma copine vient de me faire changer le siens qui était aussi effacé. Il y a selon moi un vrai, et moi aussi le type de l'apple care m'a dit que cétait de ma faute, à cause de mon utilisation et de l'acidité de mes doigts. Enfin il a dit que c'était un problème peu commun pour apple.

Je pense qu'il y a là un vrai problème de qualité.


----------



## winnizkid (21 Septembre 2005)

Bon ben je me répond à moi même: effectivement, apple a semblé prendre conscience de la mauvaise qualité du clavier des iBook. En effet la nouvelle série d'iBook a bien un clavier différent que celui que nous connaissions jusqu'alors. Bizarre que ce soit passé tant inaperçu. Parce que ce problème est, à mon avis, très important, car il donne vraiment un côté trop cheap à l'iBook.


----------



## vincmyl (21 Septembre 2005)

C'est clair mais meme sur les PWB au début c'était pas top


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (23 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour 

Voilà, une amie m'a montré son iBook justement aujourd'hui (elle et moi sommes étudiant, donc je n'avais pas vu son iBook de l'été) et ele a aussi 3 touches dont les lettres s'effacent à vitesse grand V... Et ce n'est pas son premier ordi, par contre c'est le premier qui lui fait ça  (et de mon côté, mon Ibook garde ses lettres, et jamais aucun de mes claviers n'a vu ses lettres s'effacer..)

Donc j'aurai voulu savoir où tu en es avec Apple Arwenn.

Quant aux nouveaux claviers, je confirme que la différence avec les anciens iBook (ceux datant d'avant la révision qui a ajouté le bluetooth 2, de la RAM et.. ben et je ne sais pas quoi d'autre.. une new carte graphique ?) Bref, cette différence est flagrante. Maisà l a limite, je préfère les anciens où les lettres se voient mieux (plus noires, plus nettes), mais à lire Arwenn, elles se voient aussi moins longtemps  (pourvu que mon clavier n'ait pas le même souci...)

Eddy


----------



## apenspel (23 Septembre 2005)

Peu importe pourquoi un clavier s'efface, il ne peut pas s'effacer. Pas après un an. C'est au sous-traitant qui a mal imprimé les touches de veiller à la qualité de son boulot, de son encre.

Donc je compatis et grossis ce fil en espérant que des gens chez Apple nous lisent parfois.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (23 Septembre 2005)

A lire ceci : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=102442&highlight=touche*+efface*

Je crois qu'il n'y a aps de question à se poser, il y a effectivement un souci avec le clavier... Il apparait manifestement à chaque fois dans la première année d'utilisation à lire d'autres fils... Je vais faire attention de très prêt au mien!

Et est-il possible qu'Apple envoie le clavier, même si l'iBook a plus de 3 mois ? (comme c'est le cas pour mon amie  )

Eddy


----------



## winnizkid (25 Septembre 2005)

Oui oui, pas d'inquiétude, ils l'envoient pendant les un an de garantie de l'ordinateur. Tout en sachant que bon, souvent au téléphone ils font un peu le forcing poru ne pas t'envoyer le clavier, mais en insistant, ils l'envoient. Et surtout garde à l'esprit qu'ils le font, donc si tu as un conseiller qui te dit que ce n'est pas possible, insiste.

Voilà.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Septembre 2005)

winnizkid a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui, pas d'inquiétude, ils l'envoient pendant les un an de garantie de l'ordinateur. Tout en sachant que bon, souvent au téléphone ils font un peu le forcing poru ne pas t'envoyer le clavier, mais en insistant, ils l'envoient. Et surtout garde à l'esprit qu'ils le font, donc si tu as un conseiller qui te dit que ce n'est pas possible, insiste.
> 
> Voilà.


Merci pour le conseil, je vous tient au courant de l'évolution de cette histoire


----------



## atomiqboy (26 Septembre 2005)

Et voila moi aussi ca fait 6 mois que g mon ibook 12' et g deja 3 touche qui s'efface.
j'avais rien dit pour le pixel mort ct pas trop génant mais les touche qu'on voit plus ca commence à étre un peu fatiguant.
Sur ce, j'ai appeler les services aprés vente (technique) d'apple. Ca à duré 10 minutes pour finir par ma dire que de toute facon c'etait un probleme esthetique et que donc ca rentré pas dans la garantie : au prix d'un ibook+apple care 3 ans, et sachant qu'on achete un apple aussi et surtou parce que c'est beau, l'esthetisme n'est pas pris en compte dans la garantie  

j'ai lu dans d'autre message qu'il fallait insister mais qu'il en renvoyer donc c ce que je vais faire ce soir. pour finir par avoir quelqu'un qui me renvoie un clavier qui s'efface pas.

je vous tiendrais au courant pour savoir si ca marche mais c'est clair que ca peut pas continuer comme ca.

BastieN


----------



## winnizkid (27 Septembre 2005)

Insiste. Moi j'ai eu un nouveau clavier envoyer par l'apple care gratuitement, idem pour ma copine. Ils peuvent donc le faire.


----------



## jugnin (27 Septembre 2005)

Arwen a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que d'autres personnes essaient de se débrouiler toutes seules, et on va se faire balader si on fait ça (vous êtes la seule... C'est votre crème pour les mains.... Ce sont vos ongles... Etc)



Peut être vaut mieux-t-il entendre ça que d'être sourd, mais ça reste un peu moyen. Moi je suis allé voir le store situé près de la rue de la Monnaie pour signifier que j'avais perdu deux des petites pattes de mon iBook, ce qui est très incomodant pour plusieurs raisons. Ils m'ont répondu que ces pièces n'étaient pas vendues au détail et m'on conseillé d'en bricoler avec du liège, tout ça avec un stoïcisme hallucinant. J'ai trouvé ça très surprenant. On achète des machine dont l'esthétique et la finition sont des arguments de vente, et on trouve normal de nous conseiller de les rafistoler avec du liège. faut pas déconner, je ne pense pas être le seul à avoir rencontré ce problème. Et à patir du moments où ces pièces sont fabriquées, j'estime qu'on devrait pouvoir en trouver en remplacement.


----------



## atomiqboy (27 Septembre 2005)

bon comme promis je vous tiens au courant de la suite des événements :

Donc je retéléphone ce midi. je reocmmence mon speech pour expliquer que je vois plus les lettre de mon clavier et que j'aimerais bien qu'on me fasse quelque chose genre qu'on me le change .et là c'est le jour et la nuit par rapport à la derniere fois, un mec qui me repond que il va demander confirmation au technicien pour m'envoyer les piéces. bon aprés un quart d'heure d'attente de confirmation du technicien, on me dit qu'on va m'envoyer un clavier entier trés bientot.
Je pose quand même la quetsion pru savoir si ca va etre le même clavier ou un nouveau (i lavait pas l'air au courant que les claviers d'ibook etait differents, alors je lui explique vite fait) et on me repond qu'on va bien m'en envoyer un nouveau et pas un defectueux encore.

voila oh joie oh bonheur, et tout ca pris dans l'apple care (vu le prix ca m'aurait fait mal que ce soit pas pris en compte dedans).

enfin je vous dirais si je le recois et si effectivement c un nouveau clavier

merci à tous de vos conseils


----------



## MamaCass (4 Octobre 2005)

Voilà, si ça peut aider plusieurs personnes ont parlé de ce probleme sur comment ca marche, voilà le lien :
http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-1802247-Les-lettres-des-touchent-s-effa%E7ent

Même symptome, même claviers envoyés par Apple qui s'effacent aussi vite !

Bon courage
MamaCass


----------



## Arwen (21 Octobre 2005)

non non je ne vous oublie pas  . C'st juste que la vie me réserve quelques petits problèmes qu'il faut aussi gérer, plus importants que le clivaier. Cela étant  JE CONTINUE MA DEMARCHE AUPRES D'APPLE. J'ai sorit à l'imprimante les plaintes récoltées sur divers forums informatiques : il y en a tout de même un certain nombre, ou plutôt un nombre certain.
Dès que c'est bouclé (mais il en tombe tous les jours) j'ai l'intention d'arroser les magazines spécialisés Mac et les 2 grandes associations de consommateurs. Car comme on vient de le dire au-desssu : au prix où sont les mac, il y a des réponse de vendeurs qui sont pour le moins hallucinantes    (le coup du bricolage avec du liiège !!! On croit rêver  !!! Ou plutôt cauchemarder...)
Mon argument auprès d'Apple est  : "vous vendez non seulement de la qualité, mais de l'image qui repose sur l'esprit "Rolls Royce", du "cousu main" par opposition à une production à la chaîne pas très fiable. Où est l'image de marque dans ce refus d'Apple de prendre en compte ce problème d'effacement du clavier qui n'est tout de même pas (loin s'en faut !) qu'un problème esthétique !!!! Tout le monde  ne connaît pas son clavier par coeur, et si oui alors il faut carrément proposer l'option (moinns chère !) "touches sans lettre !!!    
Si la personne que je connais proche d'Appke (vaguement conseiller) m'y autorise, je vous donnerai ici carrément un nom chez Appel, de façon à ce que vous puissiez écrire directement. Sinon voilà, moi je pense que la meilleure chose à faire est de frapper fort en donnnant le dossier comme je le dis, à des magazines (sauf s'ils émanent d'Apple !  ) et à des asso de conso.
A pluss/kenavo
Arwen


----------



## atomiqboy (15 Novembre 2005)

Bon voila aprés quelques soucis avec UPS qui livre quand y faut pas lol me voila avec un tout nouveau clavier ! et effectivementun vrai nouveau avec les touches qui s'effacent pas (encore). Enfin deja c'est pas le même.
Aprés quelque hesitation pour l'installation (oui oui qd on appuie sur ver num y a la moitié du clavier qui marche plus), tout va bien ! j'ais un clavier tout beau tout neuf tout propre.

Aller courage à tous dans notre lutte pour des claviers avec toute les lettres, mais c'est possible il faut juste tomber sur le bon conseiller au telephone. (d'ailleur je doit encore leur telephoner pour me faire remboursé les 20¤ de facture telephonique du à l'extreme efficacité des hotliners).

Merci pour votre soutiens et vos encouragement


----------



## desertea (16 Mars 2006)

Je déterre un peu !!!   

Voilà, j'ai un iBook G4, qui a environ 16 mois, et certaines touches du clavier s'effacent.  

C'est tout de même fort !!! je n'avais jamais vu ça !! surtout que j'utilise ce portable quasiment que pour de la consultation de page web, et que l'usage du clavier reste rare.

Je n'ai pas d'Applecare sur cette machine. Apparemment les claviers ont été revus depuis. Le marquage n'est plus en relief (comme celui-ci) mais comme les claviers "normaux" (sérigraphie dans la masse, sans sensations au touché)

Apple vend ces claviers hors de prix plus de 100 euros !!  
Et certain sites américains plus de 10 euros la touche !!!!

*Existe-t-il un recours contre Apple ?*  ce type de problème est tout de même pas normal !
En 20 ans d'informatique, je n'avais jamais vu ça.

Enfin en dernier lieu, ou puis-je trouver un clavier à moindre frais ?

Par avance merci.


----------

